# Gary "Southern Pride" Bergeron - Boxer in B&W



## flipstylephoto (Mar 8, 2008)

Gary and I have been talking for a few weeks now trying to setup a time to shoot as our schedules always seem to conflict.  We were supposed to shoot yesterday, but again work problems.  So today wasn't supposed to happen, but both of us were able to get free for about an hour.  I wish we had more time, but he had to leave for drill (National Guard) for the weekend.

The setup:

A small training gym attached to the rear of a barbershop.  No ring, just some heavy bags, speed bags, weights, etc...

Didn't have time to setup my strobes, so we worked with what we had...1 window for natural light, 2 flourescents fixtures and 1 shop light.

350D, 50mm 1.8 hand held.  Only PP was the B&W conversion in RAW and a little sharpening here and there.

C&C greatly appreciated.
1.






2





3





4





5





6


----------



## flipstylephoto (Mar 8, 2008)

few more...

7





8





9





Sorry so many, just realized I kept going...lol.  These are the main ones I liked the most.  I think I kept about 22 for keepers so far.  Will being doing another shoot maybe next week or weekend after he gets back from Guard, in a different gym with a ring.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 8, 2008)

This is really excellent work.  Your choice of using B&W really fits the subject matter.

Shots #1, 5, and 9 really stand out.  Has he seen all the shots yet?  I am sure he will be thrilled with them.

Great work, my friend.


----------



## CanadianMe (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice shots, like them all, well done and the B&W gives it a very raw and hard look.


----------



## flipstylephoto (Mar 8, 2008)

> This is really excellent work.  Your choice of using B&W really fits the subject matter.
> 
> Shots #1, 5, and 9 really stand out.  Has he seen all the shots yet?  I am sure he will be thrilled with them.
> 
> Great work, my friend.





> Very nice shots, like them all, well done and the B&W gives it a very raw and hard look.



Thanks guys...  No he hadn't seen them yet.  Right after the shoot he left for the weekend for Guard duty.  He'll be back Sunday.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey, I checked out your smugmug account.  Really nice work.  That nude shot looking through the glass is simply superb.

How is New Orleans doing?  I was there two days after Katrina hit, shooting for AP and I have been back there at least 4-5 times since, but not in the last year or so.  I love that place, one of my favorite cities in the country.


----------



## flipstylephoto (Mar 8, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Hey, I checked out your smugmug account.  Really nice work.  That nude shot looking through the glass is simply superb.
> 
> How is New Orleans doing?  I was there two days after Katrina hit, shooting for AP and I have been back there at least 4-5 times since, but not in the last year or so.  I love that place, one of my favorite cities in the country.



We're getting back...  Still some large parts of the city that barely look like they've improved from Katrina, but most tourist wouldn't know it as it's off the beaten path.  

good with the bad... everything is coming back...including the crime...lol.

Let me know next time you come back, we can do a photo tour of the city or other areas you may not be aware of.  Something I've been wanting to do since getting into photography.


----------



## D3sh1 (Mar 8, 2008)

wow i liked them alot ,
very good tones and great portraits and captures .
i realy realy liked it !!!


----------



## Ronman (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't know much about B&W, but those are some very great shots.  I think if I saw # 1 and was asked what sport this guy is into, I'm sure I would have said boxing.  Great face, and I think you got all of it.

I like all these Photos but the classic pose in #4 is beautiful and my favorite. :hail:


----------

